# ISO help w/pecan cream cheese tarts



## summerf (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,  I found a recipe on the internet for pecan tarts.  The tart itself calls for 6 ounces of cream cheese softened, 3/4 cup butter and 2 cups all purpose flour.  My problem is that here in Canada cream cheese only comes in 4 ounce sizes so how would I measure 6 ounces out of two 4 ounce blocks of cream cheese. This question may sound silly to people with years of baking experience but I am one of those people who is not in that category.  The filling itself is simple enough and I would like to make these for my grandchildren the next time they come for a visit.  Thanks for your input.
Summer


----------



## Katie H (Nov 8, 2012)

As you say, your blocks are 4 ounces each, which means that half a block would be 2 ounces.  Just cut one in half and you will have the called-for 6-ounce measure of cream cheese.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 8, 2012)

And use the other 2 oz. on some toast or a bagel!


----------

